# Lost world found in crater



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Lost world of fanged frogs and giant rats discovered in Papua New Guinea | Environment | The Guardian


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

AWESOME!! Here's to hoping that they can preserve as much of the area as possible before it become part of the annual 3.5% being destroyed...


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I was just reading about this earlier today. It still amazes me at the amount of new species being found on a yearly basis. I agree in that I hope this amazing place doesn't become part of the 3.5% being destroyed.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope the dinosaurs don't cause any trouble in the land of the lost!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting creatures, great bat and love the miniature parrot.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Awsome! How about that waterfall; thats the coolest I have ever seen!


----------



## xxxtattoo (Sep 7, 2009)

crazy stuff makes you wonder what else is out there . .. you know weve only descoverd 20% of the actual see life thats out there ...oceans to deep for us to keep looking


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Funnily enough there was a show on TV the other night...

And it was about this very expedition...

You went along with the team in search of new species etc...

Was a great show.

Ill try my best to find a link to it or a trailer at least.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

BBC - BBC One Programmes - Lost Land of the Volcano, 08/09/2009

Here you go chap's 

Enjoy.

Richie


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

Argh!!! Can't watch in the U.S.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

ravengritz said:


> Argh!!! Can't watch in the U.S.



Ahhh Sh*t!!!!

Sorry guys 

Anyway round that?

Richie


----------

